# Overclocking Windows 8 HP Pavilion 23 All-In-One



## BStokes98 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hello, 

I have this 1.75 GHz Dual Core AMD , HP Pavilion 23 All-In-One 500 GB HD. I purchased it new in January 2014. I didn't think to even look at the processor speed. I was working from home through a company and now I need to change companies, but they require 2.0 GHZ at Dual Core. 

I would need to replaced the entire motherboard as the processor is soldered on. 

I have downloaded a few programs including AMD Overdrive, but none of the programs would even launch. 

Any ideas on programs I can use to overclock?

Thanks 

B


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

None, you can't overclock OEM systems, software overclocking generally just causes more problems then it solves.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

And welcome to TSF.

I would not ever recommend overclocking any all-in-one. Use that system as it is designed. All in-one's are designed to be sleek and cool and maximize space. Use it that way.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As with most any all-in-one PC's, what you get is what you got.
OC'ing adds stress/heat to PC components and that can cause damage to components. Proper OC'ing should always be done through the Bios, not with 3rd party apps, and OEM PC's have restricted Bios to prevent damage from OC'ing.


----------

